

Separating You and Me? 4.74 Degrees - lsr7
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/22/technology/between-you-and-me-4-74-degrees.html?_r=1&hp

======
davidjrodriguez
Great post. Would love to see more scientific analysis of private company
internet data, especially given its abundance and proliferation. Props to
Facebook for collaborating with outside academics. Johan Ugander (@jugander)
at Cornell is top notch.

~~~
pork
Lars Backstrom works at Facebook, so it's not exactly an "outside"
collaboration.

------
acquaintable
Amazing results from an incredibly large and world-class data set. Great work
@jugander!

------
sjmulder
What kind of heuristics would you use in a search like this?

~~~
pork
For decentralized routing, Kleinberg has a wonderfully lucid paper in Science
in 2000 that's one page long (something like "navigation in a small world").
Essentially, even though short paths may exist in a network, it's hard for any
decentralized routing algorithm (like the one in Milgram's experiment) to find
them.

